# "Altes" Filtersystem umrüsten



## hitman1 (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mein bereits vorhandes __ Filtersystem hochrüsten.
Kurz zu den Daten:

Teich ca. 12000L
Bachlauf ca. 7 M Lang und mit Steinen ausgelegt.
Pumpe Oase AquaMax Eco Classic 5500 5300l/h
Filter Oase BioSmart UVC 16000 
Planzen im Teich und im Bachlauf
5 25cm Kois
Pumpe und Filter laufen 24/7
Die Pumpe pumt das Wasser zum am Anfag des Bachlauf stehenden Filter.

Habe jetzt festellen müssen, das diese Ausführung nicht ganz ausreichend ist.
Das Wasser wird nicht richtig klar und der Nitritwert scheint gleich zu bleiben. Wird aber auch nicht weniger.
Da die Sachen eigentlich alle neu sind, möchte ich diese eigentlich beibehalten. Was wäre eine Gute Lösung? Auch ja da mein Budget momentan nicht sehr hoch ist, sollten 250-300 Euro nicht überschritten werden.


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hallo,
normalerweise kann man leicht unterdimensionierte Filter immer etwas "tunen" wenn man mittels Vorfilter für Enlastung sorgt.
In deinem Fall ist das nahezu unmöglich, da die ebenfalls für 12000 Liter zu schwache UVC, dem Einlauf vorgeschaltet ist.
Variante 1) die UVC zwischen Pumpe und einem separaten Vorfilter (z.B. Compactsieve 2, kostet momentan ca. 220,- €) einbauen und den Auslauf vom CS direkt von Oben in den Biosmart führen (ist die einfachere Variante)
Variante 2) Es gibt einen Vorfilter für Druckfilter - der wäre in deinem Fall ebenfalls zwischen Pumpe und dem eigentlichen Filter einzubauen - die UVC könnte an ihrem Platz bleiben, da bis Ausgang UVC die  Anlage als Drucksystem arbeitet.
ABER: Dieser Vorfilter ist sehr teuer und es gibt wenig bis keine Erfahrungswerte über das Teil (Hozelock Saturn Booster).

Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hallo Nori
ich hab die UVC nicht getauscht. Das ist die die drinn war und die sollte ja laut Hersteller für 16m3 ausgelegt sein. Auch wenn das logischerweise nicht ganz stimmt bin ich doch mit 11 bis 12 m3 gut versorgt dacht ich. Auch wenn klar noch ein paar Fische drin sind.
Was ich nicht versteh ist, warum soll dann die UVC von dem Bio in den CS2 umbauen? Was hätte das für einen Vorteil?
Ja ich hab mir schon Trommelfilter und Co angeschaut. Das ist mir aber einfach zu teuer und sieht auch noch doof aus.
Meinst du wirklich das der CS2 wirlich was bringt?
Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, ist das ja nur ein Plastikkasten mit einem Alufilter...


----------



## RiffRaff (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hallo,

ich habe zwar noch keine Erfahrung mit einem Spaltbogenflter á la CS2, habe mir aber schon diverse Videos darüber bei youtube angesehen und bin begeistert! 
Eventuell solltest Du Dich mal über das Filterprinzip belesen... oder begucken wie ich! 

Da die 220€ allerdings auch mein Budget sprengen, habe ich kurzerhand entschieden, diesen Filter selber zu bauen, hier im Forum gibs einige Beiträge dazu.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Joerg (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hi Hitman,
der Filter ist laut OASE für Teiche mit Koi Besatz bis zu 4m³ geeignet.

Da du einen Teich mit 12m³ hast, ist der Filter nicht passend. 
Das ein Teich mit 4m³ gar nicht für Koi geeignet ist, sollte jedem klar sein.

Schau dich mal im Forum nach Eigenbauten um, da wirst du sicher fündig.
Mit einem Aufwand von 250-300 Euro kommst du gut hin, für eine angemessene Filterung.

Den Einsteigerfilter von OASE kannst du sicher noch gut verkaufen.
Eine Aufrüstung macht aus meiner Sicht keinen großen Sinn.


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Das Problem ist, dass nach dem CS das Wasser in Schwerkraft fließt und dein UVC nur auf Druckbetrieb ausgelegt ist - hätte dein UVC z.B. ein entsprechen großvolumiges Gehäuse und 110-er bzw. für den CS 2 ausreichend 70-er Anschlüsse, dann könntest du den UVC nach dem CS einbauen.
Dein Filter hat nur eine geringe Standzeit, weil a) ein Vorabscheider für den Grobschmutz fehlt (= z.B. CS 2) und b) weil keine richtige Bioabteilung (z.B. mit 50-100 lit __ Hel-X) vorhanden ist.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir entweder was Größeres von Oase holen (mit Screeenmatic - da gibts denke ich aktuell ein Angebot hier gebraucht für 550,- € - deinen Filter könntest du bestimmt auch jemanden mit einem 3-5000 liter Teich anbieten) oder du baust dir komplett was selbst mit Vorfilter, Hauptfilter und Bioabteilung.

@ RiffRaff:
Spaltsiebfilter ist nicht gleich Siebfilter - der Preis ist schon gerechtfertigt.



Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Hitman,
> der Filter ist laut OASE für Teiche mit Koi Besatz bis zu 4m³ geeignet.
> 
> Da du einen Teich mit 12m³ hast, ist der Filter nicht passend.
> ...



Das stimmt Oase hat aber mit einem Koi pro 1000 L gerechnet. Ich hätt ja nur 5
Aber ich werd mich mal nach selbstbaufiltern umsehen.


----------



## hitman1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*



Nori schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass nach dem CS das Wasser in Schwerkraft fließt und dein UVC nur auf Druckbetrieb ausgelegt ist - hätte dein UVC z.B. ein entsprechen großvolumiges Gehäuse und 110-er bzw. für den CS 2 ausreichend 70-er Anschlüsse, dann könntest du den UVC nach dem CS einbauen.
> Dein Filter hat nur eine geringe Standzeit, weil a) ein Vorabscheider für den Grobschmutz fehlt (= z.B. CS 2) und b) weil keine richtige Bioabteilung (z.B. mit 50-100 lit __ Hel-X) vorhanden ist.
> 
> An deiner Stelle würde ich mir entweder was Größeres von Oase holen (mit Screeenmatic - da gibts denke ich aktuell ein Angebot hier gebraucht für 550,- € - deinen Filter könntest du bestimmt auch jemanden mit einem 3-5000 liter Teich anbieten) oder du baust dir komplett was selbst mit Vorfilter, Hauptfilter und Bioabteilung.
> ...



Ah stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst
Stimmt ist klar dann fehlt ja der druck....
Ich schau mich mal nach nem selbstmachfilter um.
Aber die Pumpe wäre ok?


----------



## Nori (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hättest du ein paar Goldis im Teich und keine große Förderhöhe würde ich sagen die Pumpe reicht gerade noch aus - bei Koi ist sie wahrscheinlich zu schwach - da sollte bestimmt ne 8-12000-er je nach Förderhöhe verwendet werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Ok also als neue Pumpe würde ich gerne die AquaMax Eco Premium 8000 nehmen. Diese bräuchte am wenigsten Strom und ist über ebay relativ günstig gebraucht zu haben.
Ich denke die müsste wenn man das gefälle mit einbezieht das wasser alle 2 stunden einmal durchwälzen.
Optional könnte ich da auch noch einen skimmer anschließen.


----------



## hitman1 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Diese Filter hab ich mir mal angesehen. Ich denke die sollten in frage kommen.
kennt jemand einen davon?
die selbstbaufilter sind mir alle zu groß.
ich denke wenn ich meine alten sachen verkaufe sollte das auch 200 Euro einbringen.
somit würde das budget auf max. 500 euro ansteigen.
BioSmart 3000
Söll 14488 TITAN T50 Filter
Söll 14487 TITAN T25 Filter
Aquael Teichfilter Extreme 50
AuqaEl Teichfilter SUPER MAXI für Teiche bis 25 m³
Da hab ich leider keinen namen gefunden. Hört sich aber gut an
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Groser-Doppe...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item20d4276830


----------



## muh.gp (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hallo,

Den Filter habe ich seit vier Wochen im Einsatz, allerdings mit drei Kammern und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich davor eine stärkere UVC und einen CS II. Die genaue Zusammensetzung und Bilder zum Einbau findest du in meinem Thread zu Teich 2.0 oder meinem Profil.

Der Link in die Bucht ist m. E. viel zu teuer, soviel habe ich nicht für Filter, UVC und 10.000er Pumpe bei e... bezahlt. Suche weiter, das geht günstiger. Für das gesparte Geld kannst du über den CS II nachdenken.

Ach ja, Hersteller ist die Firma Wiltec. Die haben auch einen Shop im Netz und bieten da verschiedene Sets an. Schau mal hier:

http://shop.wiltec.info/index.php/cat/c730_Teichfilter-Set-bis-60-000l-Teiche.html

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Also bei der 8000-er Oase auch noch den Skimmer nutzen zu wollen ist problematisch - ein Skimmer benötigt schon ca. 6000 Liter/h und dann bleiben dir nur noch ca. 2000 Liter/h für die Ansaugung durch den Pumpenkorb.
Wenn du das vor hast, dann kauf entweder ne 12000-er oder was besser wäre, weil du es separat betreiben kannst, hol die 8000-er zusätzlich zu deiner 5500-er und nimm deine alte Pumpe für den Skimmer - du musst sie halt notfalls aus dem Korb nehmen, um an den Ansauganschluß zu kommen (oder du dremelst dem Pumpenkorb eine zusätzliche Öffnung).

Zum Witec-Filter:
Der Filter hat den Vorteil, dass er Modular aufgebaut ist - 
Schau mal hier - so sollte das in etwa aussehen (und hier ist die Anlage für einen 8000-er Teich!)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39441

Dein verlinkter Filter ist quasi nur die mech. Feinfiltrierung -- was du noch benötigst ist die Bioabteilung und einen Vorfilter - ob das so ein Eigenbau wie hier ist, oder gleich ein Compactsieve bleibt deinem Geldbeutel und deiner Bereitschaft zur Reinigung des Vorfilters überlassen - ein richtiges Spaltsieb wie im CS benötigt halt wesentlich weniger Reinigungsaufwand.

Wenn dir das alles zu viel Platz weg nimmt, dann kannst wie Oben schon empfohlen mal darüber nachdenken

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38840

Hier hättest du einen UVC (ausreichend groß!) einen Vorfilter (Screenmatic) und ne mech. Feinfiltrierung. Es ist auch etwas in Richtung Bioabteilung integriert - ob das reicht müsste man ausprobieren - notfalls kann man immer noch einen Behälter mit __ Hel-X dazustellen. 


Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*



muh.gp schrieb:


> ...



Link in die Bucht... Das ist witzig
Danke für den Link!
Das ist genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe!
Die preise sind ja echt human.
UVC mit 24 oder 36 Watt?
Da wäre dann wirklich noch Geld für ne CS2 drin. Das Teil scheint sehr beliebt hier zu sein
Ist dann auch noch eine 3. Kammer sinnvoll?


----------



## hitman1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*



Nori schrieb:


> ...



Wenn ich eine Cs2 verbaue, ist dann ein Skimmer noch nötig?
Mit modular meinst du logischer weise, dass ich noch eine 3. kammer mit dazu bestellen kann oder?
Das würde also bedeuten:
Cs2 dann der Wttek Filter mit UVC und dann noch ne 3. Kammer oder kann ich mir die dann sparen?
Das screenmatic ist mir einfach zu teuer? Da dort ja immer noch sehr hohe versandkosten mit dazu kommen.
Da bin ich dann schnell bei 600 Euro!


----------



## muh.gp (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hallo,

gerne geschehen.

Billiger als im Startpaket bekommst du den dritten Filter nicht mehr. Du kannst ihn dann auch irgendwann mal umbauen und mit Helix bestücken. Habe ich auch im Kopf...

Bei der UVC würde ich die stärkere nehmen. Wenn dein Teich passt und klar ist, dann kannst du sie ja auch ausschalten... Aber wenn es brennt sind 36 Watt sicher besser.

Den CS II kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Das Teil holt gut was raus und entlastet damit den Filter. Aber Achtung! Kann nicht Schwerkraft betrieben werden, muss also "angepumpt" werden. 

Schau ein bisschen in der Bucht, manche bieten den Filter auch als Auktion. Ich habe da ein echtes Schnäppchen gemacht.

Na dann, viel Spaß beim Einkauf! 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Der Skimmer holt ja die Oberflächenverschmutzungen - deshalb ist der ganz was Anderes als das CS.
Ich bin ja bekanntlich kein großer Oase -Anhänger, ABER:
bei DEM Angebot, solltest du trotzdem mal darüber nachdenken - schau mal was schon allein das 55-er Bitron kostet! - Bei der Variante mit CS 2 kannst du auch nicht von einer Plug&Play-Lösung ausgehen - da muss noch adaptiert werden (entweder Direkteinlauf des CS-DN 70 in das Filtergehäuse, oder eine Adaption auf 2 mal DN 50 über die dann umgebauten Tüllen des Witec. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass der Auslauf des CS immer oberhalb der folgenden Filter sein muss - und dann hast du auch noch die Baulänge der 3 bzw. 4 Behälter.

Würde nat. wieder so ein Angebot im Raum stehen wie die Variante mit den 4 Behältern mit dem Eigenbau-Sifi, dann würde ich immer wieder dazu raten - hier gehen wir aber von den regulären Preisen aus - deshalb meine Empfehlung - Oase Screenmatic mit Bitron - vielleicht geht preislich noch was....

Achja die Gegenrechnung:
2 mal den Witec, dann hättest du die 4 Behälter - die Schwämme als Ersatz behalten von einem Set - dann daraus die Bioabteilung bauen und den Vorfilter. Kommt halt noch Baumaterial für den Sifi, das __ Hel-X und ein paar Fittinge dazu - etwa 100,- € und dann noch der UVC (siehe Unten). Da kommst du auf etwa 450,- €

Oder:

das CS 2 für ca. 220,- €, einmal den Witec für 120,- € und einen UVC (mind. 36 W PL - besser noch 40 Watt T5 mit Edelstahlgehäuse, dann ca. 120,- €) - dann noch Adapter etc. - dann bist auch locker bei 500,- € - die Biokammer mitsamt dem Helx kostet dann auch nochmal gut 100,- bis 130,- € - aber das käme beim OASE eventuell auch noch dazu


Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hallo Hitman.

Du hast bisher immer die kompletten Beiträge mit zitiert. Das ist nicht notwendig, wenn Du nicht auf spezielle Antworten oder Fragen reagierst. Ich habe die Zitate in zwei Beiträgen mal dazu gelöscht, damit es übersichtlicher bleibt. 

Grüße


----------



## hitman1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Brauche ich wirklich 4 Kammern? Also die 2 bei der "Basisversion" sind def. nicht ausreichend?
Bei CS mit den 2 Kammern würde ich halt auf knapp 420 Euro mit 36W UVC kommen.
Es gäbe auch eine Variante mit gleich 3 Kammern und UVC incl. CS für dann knapp 530 Euro
Oder kann ich mir bei der 3 Kammern Version die CS sparen?
Aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hab ich mit der CS deutlich weniger Reinigungsaufwand.
Hm ich muss feststellen ,dass wahrscheinlich alles auf einmal momentan nicht ganz drin ist...
Was hätte den oberste Priorität? 
Filter, CS oder Pumpe?
Ich mache Uwe jetzt mal ein Angebot für 450 Euro. Von ihm könnte ich es auch abholen
Oder was wäre wenn ich zu meinem bestehendem System noch das SunSun Bio-Druckteichfilter 
bis 30.000 l Teiche (CPF-15000) dazu bauen würde?
Ich könnte den Druckfilter auch in den Teich setzen ihn dann durch eine Biokammer laufen lassen. Aus dieser leite ich dann zusammen mit meiner vorhandenen Biosmart zurück in den Bachlauf....
So käme ich mit CS auf nur 340 Euro..


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Duckfilter, deine Teichgröße und Koi schließt sich eigentlich aus.

Vorrang hat Filter mit Vorfilter und UVC - oder eben das OASE-Angebot.
Das würde ich vorerst mit deiner Pumpe betreiben.
Dann kommt es auf die Fortschritte an, die dein Teich macht - und ob du einen Skimmer einsetzen willst/musst - ich denke ein 12000-er Teich ist noch recht überschaubar - da kann man auch gut abkeschern.
Danach würde ich die separate Bioabteilung in Angriff nehmen - wenn es dann immer noch nicht optimal ist kann es nur noch an der zu geringen Durchflussrate liegen - also dann ne größere Pumpe - ob du dir dann wieder ne Oasepumpe holen willst, oder ob es nicht auch eine Eco-Pumpe mit 8-12000 Litern/h tut (die so um die 80,- € kostet) ist zweitrangig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Ich will jetzt nicht besserwisserisch sein aber ich hätte da noch ein Idee:
Wenn ich erst ne stärkere Pumpe kaufe würde, würde ja erstmal die Durchflussrate steigen.
Evtl. bringt ja das schon eine Verbesserung.....


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Du redest jetzt aber nicht von deinem aktuellen Filter, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Doch von meinem 1600er


----------



## Nori (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Vergiss es!

Gruß Nori


----------



## hitman1 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Ok dann nicht
Gibt es eigentlich ne alternative zum oase biotec? Ich meine selbes prinzip nur andere hersteller?
Hab da bis jetzt leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Nori (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bio-Teichfil...110&&clkid=8559230744716237333&_qi=RTM1178061

(vergiss die 90.000 Liter - das ist Wunschdenken des Herstellers)

Die letzte Kammer mit __ Hel-X gefüllt - das wäre schon mal ein Anfang (dann hast auch gleich nochmal ein Set Ersatzschwämme) - Den Vorfilter kannst dir dann in aller Ruhe selbst zusammenbauen (aus deinem Biosmart könnte man bestimmt einen prima Vorfilter bauen - dein UVC würde dann auch an seiner jetzigen Position bleiben) oder du wartest auf ein Schnäppli in Ebay oder besser noch Ebay-Kleinanzeigen - da standen schön öfters mal CS 2 zu Preisen um die 150,- €  (der UVC, notfalls auch dein 11Watt-Gerät müsste dann halt einfach vor den CS eingebaut werden).  .

Gruß Nori


----------



## muh.gp (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Hey,

Warum immer die Bucht? Schau mal beim Hersteller direkt, da,ist es günstiger!

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info.php/info/p5260_Bio-Teichfilter-bis-90000l-Teiche-Filter-Durchlauffilter---CBF-350C.html

Grübe,
Holger


----------



## hitman1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Danke für den Link! Den hat ich auch schon in der Beobachtungsliste
Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar Biotec 12 und 18 in meine Liste mit aufgenommen. Bis 400 Euro geh uch mit. Dann ist noch ne uvc drinn.
Evtl ergibt sich ja noch ein Schnäppchen.
Sollte es nix werden, greif ich auch zu dem 3 kammern system mit vorgeschaltener cs.
Also zwei kammern so lassen wie sie sind und due dritte mit wasvauch dann immer befüllen?
Bist du von __ hel-x so überzeugt? Ich hab jetzt einiges über anderes filtermaterial gelesen. Es bessere soll ja keramikschaum sein...


----------



## hitman1 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Stimmt sind ja die gleichen! Der Preis wir ja immer besser...
Hat noch jemand nen link


----------



## Nori (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: "Altes"  Filtersystem umrüsten*

Beim Keramik musst aber dem Finanzminister nochmal um ein kleines Darlehen anhauen!

Gruß Nori


----------

